# CLOSED/Barrel trimmer group buy Update 1-7-08



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry CLOSED.

Order placed 1-7-08 4:00 P.M.
Order arrived 1-10-08 11:00 a.m.
Packages mailed 1-11-08 1:30 P.M.

All orders are packed, and mailed.
Please post a note here when your package arrives, I tend to worry about them getting lost.

A note to help eliminate confusion. several peopled ordered a set, with one or two extra pilots, the extra pilots where put in the little case with the set to protect them. a set is 7 pieces, so make sure your extra pilots are not there before you e-mail me asking about them.


total prices on mills are.
Pen Mill set $11.97         compare at $35.95 plus shipping
Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.49    compare at $12.95 plus
Pilot For 7mm tube $1.60    no comparison
Pilot For 8mm tube $2.05    no comparison
Pilot For 3/8" tube $2.79   no comparison
Pilot For 10mm tube $3.01   no comparison
7mm pen mill $4.93          Compare at $16.50 plus shipping
8mm pen mill $5.47          no comparison
3/8" pen mill $6.21         no comparison
10mm pen mill $6.39         no comparison

All orders are charged a total $5.04 for small priority mail box, pay pal fee of $0.30, and the resulting 14 cent 2.9% pay pal transaction fee on that amount.

Thanks


Please pay pal payments to daniel@yourdonspens.com If you need the total for your order e-mail me.

List of orders,------Form sent,------Order in,----Paid---Mailed
Daniel---------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Jcollazo-------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Ed4Copies------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
MrCook---------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Woodlvr--------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
BruceK---------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Rudy vey-------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
joeatact-------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Wooden wonders-------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Penworks-------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Jeff-----------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
JWW------------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
RHossack-------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
England14------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
saltwein-------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
JC_UAH---------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
rduncan--------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
mdburn_em------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Its_virgil-----------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
tipusnr--------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
tseger --------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
flcad2000 -----------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
OKLAHOMAN -----------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Jarheaded------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
rhahnfl--------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Alphageek------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
JerrySambrook--------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
mjsayen--------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
bruce119-------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
RollTide-------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Draken---------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
mokol----------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
loglugger -----------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
karlkuehn------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
GaryMGg--------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
mewell---------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Sylvanite------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Wendell--------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
airrat---------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
louisbry-------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
NMDoug --------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
ldb2000 -------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Mather323 -----------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Stevej72 ------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
pastorbill1952-------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
wlk -----------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
opfoto --------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
NavyDiver------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
landfilllumber-------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
Phil-----------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes
PaulOKC--------------Yes-------------Yes----------Yes----Yes


----------



## jcollazo (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in.... send the xls please.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 1, 2008)

Count me in also,
thanks


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 1, 2008)

I am in also. Please send me the xls also.

Mike


----------



## rlharding (Jan 1, 2008)

Me too, plus the xls.


----------



## BruceK (Jan 1, 2008)

Please send me the xls
Thanks


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 1, 2008)

send me the xls, I need a few new trimmers.


----------



## JWW (Jan 1, 2008)

Please send me the form also.
Thanks!
John


----------



## England14 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd like to get in also.  Could you Please send me the form.   Thanks


----------



## rherrell (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you actually seen one of these? Held it in your hand and used it? Be careful, there's alot of c#%p out there.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2008)

Please start anouther thread to discuss the merits of this group buy, Sorry but chatter makes my job much harder than it already is. I am not yelling at you Rick but your post could start a landslide. And quite honestly I have never seen the "Beware" posts justified in any group buy.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry clicked send twice. To busy to remember what I just did.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I have e-mailed the form to eveyone that has posted to this point. If you did not get a form let me know.


----------



## saltwein (Jan 1, 2008)

Daniel,

Please send me the form also.

Regards, Steve


----------



## JC_UAH (Jan 1, 2008)

Count me in.  I need the xls.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## rduncan (Jan 1, 2008)

Email sent.

Rick


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 1, 2008)

Please send me the .xls as well. Or just the total out of pocket (paypal)for the mill set listed at the top of your posting if that's easier.  I assume the set has many, if not all, of the various pilots listed.


----------



## tseger (Jan 1, 2008)

I need some of these too. please send me the form.(.xls)
Tim


----------



## flcad2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

Daniel
   Please send me the form (xls)

Thanks
  Tom S.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 1, 2008)

Daniel, pleas send me the form also... Thanks


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 1, 2008)

Daniel
       Is it too late to order?

Jerry


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd like to get in too if not too late. Please send the XLS form and I'll get it back ASAP if not too late.

PM sent.  Order form sent back to you.  Payment sent via PayPal.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in, I may as well try something new. I sent you a PM.
Thanks, Johnnie


----------



## mjsayen (Jan 1, 2008)

Please sent me an xls.

thanks
Mike


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 1, 2008)

I will take one also
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## RollTide (Jan 1, 2008)

I could use a couple more 3/4" cutter heads. What do I need to do?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2008)

I will keep this buy open through tomorrow afternoon Pacific time. That way all the members that only check the forum while they should be working will get a chance to see it.
I have been at this for 11 1/2 hours today so I am knocking off early. Don't expect replies til tomorrow.


----------



## mokol (Jan 1, 2008)

please send order form
does the set include the various pilots?
victor


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry if I am slowing you down, Daniel.

Both electrical and plumbing problems at the house have interfered with my play.  Suddenly, I'm a plumber and electrician (so far haven't electrocuted myself with my water play!!!  Will return info to you tomorrow for sure, maybe yet tonight (at the office to pick up Dawn, anyhow.)

Sorry!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 1, 2008)

Please send xls to me as well if not too late.  Thanks!


----------



## loglugger (Jan 1, 2008)

I am in please send me xls
Bob


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2008)

HOW TO PAY 
To everyone that has gotten there form. hope you remembered your total. For those of you that do you can pay pal payment to daniel@yourdonspens.com Please include your name or user name here at I.A.P. so I can credit your payment to the right order. for those of you that don't you will here from me soon. just trying to save a few steps here.

Ed no slow up. was getting a bit worried why i didn't hear from you. thought you might be taking a break. silly me
Victor Curis and Bob. I will e-mail you shortly.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you include me on that email? I'm interested for sure, tired of changing out my one cutterhead! heh


----------



## wendell (Jan 1, 2008)

Could you send me the form to please?

Wendell


----------



## airrat (Jan 1, 2008)

Send me the xls form please


----------



## louisbry (Jan 1, 2008)

Send me the xls form please


----------



## NMDoug (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel

I would like to get in on this as well.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Daniel
Could you please send me a form...i could use a new trimmer


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 2, 2008)

Please send me the xls form,  Thanks Mike


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2008)

for those that have requested form this morning. I am on a computer at work and do not have my files here. I will try to fix that later today but forgot to e-mail myself everything yesterday. The buy is not closed so you will all get the form later today.
On the note of this closing. The spreadsheet I made to track everything is running out of room. I think I only have enough space for about 20 more people, not even sure about that.
I am going to first come first serve at this point cause I think it is going to max out.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 2, 2008)

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## mewell (Jan 2, 2008)

One more added to the pile ... PM sent.

Mark


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am interested, please send xls. Thanks!


----------



## NMDoug (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel:
Daniel:
Is this the pen mill set you are ordering? 

 Item: RZ-PM043   Type: Pen mills
 Materials:HSS,with four shafts(6.18mm,7.2mm,8.64mm,9.15mm),and one 3/4"cutter head.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 2, 2008)

send me a form please Daniel


----------



## JWW (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Daniel I didn't get the form, please resend. I checked all of my profile info and it's correct and all of my spam controls are off just in case.

Thanks!
John


----------



## wlk (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like one set and 2 additional cutters

Wade


----------



## opfoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel...

I would like 1 set please...

Thanks for doing this GB.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K I think I have e-mailed or gotten everyones order up to this point.
You all are great and this buy is moving along really well so far. Thanks for being so good, and I want to tell you all. You have gotten much better at letting me know who you are. This alone really helps. I use your user name here and any name you have in your profile to identify you. 
I will update the list on page one later, but most orders are in at this point and quite a few payments are already in. 
I will end this buy at 4:00 Pacific time  as it is getting really large. Mailing supplies are going to become a problem if I get many more orders. Can you say a group buy is going to well


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel,
Could I get the xls please.
Thanks.


----------



## NMDoug (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel:

Email with order sent.  Since I did not get the xls file I did not know how much to pay.  If you will send me an amount to pay I will get it paid asap.

Thanks again for doing this.
Doug


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2008)

As of this post this group buy is closed. If you are still interested let me know. If there is enough demand I will consider doing anouther one soon. Sorry if I have cut anyone off but I have to end this somewhere it is getting to be an overload. Thanks to everone that has ordered. you have made this group buy a raging success. for those that have posted above this message. I will be geting to you as soon as i can. I had to take the computer from my daughter to post this so will come back later. you will be included in the buy though.


----------



## wlk (Jan 3, 2008)

sent paypal payment
thanks for running this group buy

Wade


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2008)

Idb2000, I have tried to e-mail you 3 times but have not gotten a reply. if there is a problem please post on here.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2008)

Please pay pal payments to
daniel@yourdonspens.com


----------



## tseger (Jan 3, 2008)

Daniel,
Pay Pal sent for $22.60.
Thanks for doing this.
Tim


----------



## flcad2000 (Jan 4, 2008)

Daniel 
 Paypal sent.
Thanks

 Tom S.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom got it, Thanks,
If anyone has any information about FWW or Mesquiteman. please let me know. if you have other means to contact them try to give them a heads up. I only need there order at this time so I can place the order. woudl like to get this done before I am knocked off the net. we are expecting 100 mph winds and lots fo snow. this buy will be a joy as this storm crosses the U.S.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2008)

I will place the order after 4:00 P.M. Pacific time today.
I still need an order for
Mesquiteman

I still need payments from
Jcollazo
ldb2000
Mather323 problem getting through will get worked out.
opfoto 
I will order the items for the people above so still pay pal your payment to daniel@yourdonspens.com
According to Rizheng the order should be to me in 3 to 5 days so I hope to have them mailed by the end of next week. will keep you posted.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2008)

Order has been placed with Rizheng.
All Orders I have where included whether they where paid for or not.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2008)

I now have A shipping notice and a tracking number. See the first post in this thread for more info on that. looks like I will have the order by the end of the week.


----------



## opfoto (Jan 8, 2008)

Daniel,

Sorry for the delay,
payment was sent thru paypal.

Thanks


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Mark, and all payments are in. order is on the way, keeping my fingers crossed they did not mess anything up.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2008)

Tracking shows the package was turned over to customs last night at 10:12 P.M.
It says to Customs USSFOA. anyone know what that means. I know the US part. am guessing SF is San Francisco. if so the package is only 3 hours from me but no telling how long it will be in customs.


----------



## Malainse (Jan 9, 2008)

USSF-OA

United States Sorting Facility 

The OA= SAN FRANCISCO  United States Postal Service

Your guess was correct, better enter more trivia or buy lotto ticket.......


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks, obviously the San fran was pure luck. I do live in Reno...gotta go!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2008)

The package arrived at 11:00 a.m. happen to be on the phone with my wife when it came. Have not seen it myself yet.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2008)

The order is complete, whew!!! will start pulling orders tonight and keep on it til they are all done. hope I can get them all tonight and they will be on there way tomorrow afternoon. Comments on what you think of your mills will really help establish the possibility of future group buys from Rizheng. Thanks


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2008)

All Packages where mailed yesterday at 1:30 P.M. 
please post a note letting me know when you got them. I really do worry that they get lost.


----------



## England14 (Jan 14, 2008)

Got mine this morning.  So far so good.  Thanks!


----------



## NMDoug (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel:

Received mine at work this morning. Will try them out tonight.

Doug


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine just arrived.

Thanks Daniel!!


----------



## jcollazo (Jan 14, 2008)

My trimmers have arrived.

Thanks


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 14, 2008)

I just received mine

Thanks for your effort and work

Bill


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello, I got mine today, thanks for doing this I have been using my disc sander. The mills look good just need a little touch up with a nice small diamond file. Thanks again please lets do another one of these in the future, Victor


----------



## joeatact (Jan 14, 2008)

I got mine today also

Thanks again  Joe


----------



## BruceK (Jan 14, 2008)

I also got mine today.  This was a great group buy and a really fast one at that!
Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 14, 2008)

Got mine today as well.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 14, 2008)

Received mine.  Thanks Daniel!


----------



## wlk (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel,

The trimmers just came in the mail. Brrr, they're cold from Pennsylvania winter weather, but we'll warm 'um up tonight!
Thanks so much for running this group buy and handling the hassles with aplomb!

Wade


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel,the mills arrived safe and sound in OK today,thanks for a job well done.BTW aready used one,excellent!


----------



## mewell (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel - Got mine today as well. Thanks for doing this!

Mark

www.reMARKablepens.com


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 14, 2008)

Got mine too

THANKS


----------



## jeff (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel - got mine today. This went much faster than I expected, and I thank you for the great effort you expended. I tried one out and I'm perfectly satisfied with the performance. At $3.49 per cutter head, I could see keeping a box of these on the shelf and tossing them when they wear out.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel,
Thanks from me also. Mine arrived today. They seem to be exactly identical to the ones I have that cost 4 or 5 times as much. ...and the one I used just now performed without a hitch. Thanks again.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 14, 2008)

Got mine today also and I think they are a great value. Like Don said, they look identical to some I paid much more for. Thanks again for doing this!!


----------



## opfoto (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel,

Mine came in today as well. Fantastic service. I'll let you know when I use it. Thanks again for doing this group buy.

Marc


----------



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2008)

Great Day. I am a bit supprised to see so many orders getting there this fast.
To turn the thanks around just a bit. I want to let everyone know that you all came through for me on this. I did not have to track down one address. I cannot thank you enough for that one. there where only two bugs when it came to collecting payments and both where beyond the control of the person. I only had one or two changes to orders which is anouther wow how did that happen. In short you all made me look good so thanks.
I am sorry that I had to cut this one off like I did, but I got about 5 times the responce I expected. I know there is still demand for more so I will be doing anouther one soon. I will try to be better prepaired.
As for throwing them out when they get dull. there are members that offer sharpening of these heads. at four dollars it will probably cost as much to mail them both ways as it would to simply replace them. unless you have to replace them from P.S.I. or CSUSA.


----------



## RHossack (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel, mine showed up today also.  Thanks for running this buy.


----------



## Monty (Jan 14, 2008)

Got mine today also. Thanks for running the buy.


----------



## JC_UAH (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel,

I got mine today too.  The Pen Mill and Slimline Kits arrived safely, but I seem to be missing the slimline bushings.  Did the bushings get ordered or did that get accidentally missed on the order form?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2008)

Jeff, I did not order bushings, good news, I didn't charge you for them either. some condolence now eh? That is what I get for taking orders outside what i was set up for.
Sorry
Daniel


----------



## flcad2000 (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel
   Got mine today

 Thanks


----------



## loglugger (Jan 14, 2008)

Daniel, got mine today. 
Thanks
Bob


----------



## alphageek (Jan 14, 2008)

Got mine today.. Works great, even tried it on a piece of diamondwood.  Thanks for running this.


----------



## wendell (Jan 15, 2008)

Got mine today.

Wendell


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 15, 2008)

Mine arrived today also. Thank you Daniel.

Mike


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 15, 2008)

Got mine in the mail, great looking stuff! I need to touch up the edges on the one cutter that I actually looked at, but by far the best deal I've ever seen on these! 

Thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 15, 2008)

I received mine, as well.  Thanks very much!


----------



## JC_UAH (Jan 15, 2008)

Daniel,

I got all the important items.  I will pick up a set of bushings.  Thanks again for all the effort and allowing me to order "other items" along with the pen mills.

Jeff


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 15, 2008)

Dan,
 You did a great job on this group buy and I hope you will be doing more in the future. I received everything and it looks and feels like the expensive ones.
Thank you,
 Johnnie


----------



## mokol (Jan 15, 2008)

daniel- i got mine today- thank you- it looks good-mokol


----------



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2008)

just a note so I know the last message I read.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 15, 2008)

Daniel,
Mine arrived; 100% correct.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 15, 2008)

Daniel,
        Thanks very much for the work you did for us, and the separation of items during packaging.  Got mine, and am happy.
Do have one question though.
Is there a manufacturer who makes a longer 10mm and 7 mm shaft to actually penetrate all the way thru some of the tubes?
Not a snipe at you in the least, Once again,  Thank You

Jerry


----------



## Daniel (Jan 15, 2008)

Jerry, I do not know of any pilots that are that long. I and other penturners do have metal lathes, and I have made my own pilots. 15 of them so far. You could try posting in shops.jigs, fixtures and tools to see if you can work a deal with someone. Anouther suggestion. if you just want to get the entire tube cleaned out, you can feed the pilot through the tube from both ends.


----------



## mjsayen (Jan 15, 2008)

Daniel,
Thanks very much, Got my package Mon.
Mike


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Daniel
Got mine today and have already used one on a trustone blank and it cut like butter .
Thanks...Thanks...Thanks


----------

